# LOST PADDLE in OBJ last fri!!!



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

We ran into a couple of hikers on Saturday who found your paddle. They asked how to get it back to you and we suggested posting it on mountainbuzz so they might post it here. He mentioned craigslist lost and found so you may want to check there.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I bet if you drink your bootie beer that it will find it's way back to ya ..

Karma is waitin...


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

SHIT! It was me who chucked it on the bank. Parker had pulled it out of a strainer below the 'meadow drop' on river right. It was on the bank at river left.

We assumed you were camping. After our two runs, we headed down to camp to look for you and let you know where the paddle was. You were gone. By that time it was late, everyone was cold, we still needed to run shuttle up to the Slate and no one in our crew wanted to hike back out there. I called JV and told him to give you my#. I had hoped to get back and get it before someone else did the next day but that hiker found it. Sounds like he looked around for you. Others at the camp said he would post it on the Buzz. Hopefully he does, or sees this thread.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

fatbob said:


> yup, chucked my paddle down da creek. last fri. there was a crew in there just after,, think it was passed on to a hiker, then maybe back to a boater?? any how: REWARD!! AT2 w "I <3 BJs" sticker on it, & demshitz sticker. fatbob 303.906.5154


Damn, you lost the paddle that you got from me?? Bummed I couldn't run it with you guys last week...


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Any Hikers out there find a paddle @ Oh be Joyful or the campground?? holla!! (threezero three)906.5154


----------

